# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Amerika''nın Stratejisi ve Gücü: I

## axuliuma

Amerika''nın Stratejisi ve Gücü: I..............Durmuş HOCAOĞLU


Amerika dünya üzerindeki tam ve mutlak bir hakimiyet perçinlemesi için Ortadoğu mıntıkasında ölümüne bir zar atmış bulunuyor demiştik; çünkü bu, kara hakimiyet doktrininin kurucusu Mackinder''in 1904''te kısa fakat yoğun makalesi[1] ile ortaya atmış olduğu ve gerek Hitler Almanyası''nın olduğu gibi Amerika''nın da ciddi bir değer atfettiği tezin bir gereğidir; kısaca söylendikte, Mackinder''in Heartland (Kalpgah) adını verdiği Asya''nın ''kalp sahasının'' hemen dışında kalan ve Doğu Avrupa''dan başlayıp Himalayalar ve ötesine kadar uzanan kuşağın kontrolünü ele geçiren dünyaya hükmeder. şimdi böyle bir vazıyette neticenin aksinin zuhÃ»r etmesi ise, sonun, yani dünya hakimiyeti projesinin terkedilerek geri çekilmenin başlangıcını teşkil edecektir. Bunun içindir ki, Mackinder''in anılan makalesinin te''lif edilişinin yüzüncü sene-i devriyesi münasebetiyle, Mackinder''inki ile aynı adı taşıyan (The Pivot of History) kısa bir gazete yazısı yazan P. Kennedy, Amerikan siyasetinin bu stratejik bölgeye muhakkak hakim olması gerektiğini vurgulamakta ve şöyle demektedir[2]:

"Bu bölgenin Soğuk Savaş sırasında Sovyetler''in egemenliğinde olması pek çok Amerikalı jeopolitikçinin (Nicholas Spykman gibi) Mackinder''in teorilerini hatırlamasına yol açtı. ABD askeri gücünün son dönemde Afganistan''a ve çeşitli Orta Asya cumhuriyetlerine yansıması, bu hipoteze duyulan ilgiyi alevlendirdi."

"Mackinder''in bir başka çalışması da aynı derecede ilgiyi hak ediyor - Versailles Barış Anlaşması''nın çevresindeki tartışmalar sırasında 1919''da yayımlanmış ''Demokratik İdealler ve Gerçek'' adlı eseri. /.../ (Bu eserinde) Mackinder, "Demokrasi savaş zamanları haricinde stratejik düşünmeyi reddediyor" demişti."

"1920 ve 30''ların büyük bölümü Mackinder''in görüşlerini doğruladı. En önemli üç Batı demokrasisi Fransa, Britanya ve ABD anlaşmazlığa düşerek yollarını ayırdı. Britanya ve ABD 1919''dan kısa süre sonra, Fransa ise 1930''larda ekonomik zayıflığı nedeniyle savunma harcamalarını önemli ölçüde kısmak zorunda kaldı. Japonya, İtalya ve Almanya''nın Milletler Cemiyeti sistemine yönelik tehditleriyle hiçbiri doğrudan yüzleşmek istemiyordu. Yeniden silahlanmaları ve çıkmak üzere olan savaşa hazırlanmaları oldukça geç, hatta Fransa''da iş işten geçtikten sonra oldu. Ancak o zaman stratejik düşünmeye başladılar."

"şu anda Avrasya ''içkenar hilal''inde konuşlanmış yüz binlerce Amerikan askeri ve neden bu rotada devam etmesi gerektiğini durmaksızın açıklayan yönetimiyle Washington, Mackinder''ın ''tarihin coğrafi ekseni''nin kontrolünü ele alma öğüdünü tutmuş gibi görünüyor. Bugün bazı Amerikalı yeni muhafazakar entelektüeller, bu bölgedeki eski Britanya hakimiyetinden hayranlıkla bahsediyor; ABD ''sömürge ofisi''nin açılması talebinde dahi bulundular."

Paul Kennedy''nin demek istediği hulasa edilecek olursa:

1: Amerika, dünyayı domine eden emperyal bir güç olmak istiyorsa, Mackinder''in gösterdiği güzergahı ele geçirmekten başka çaresi yoktur; çünkü burası, deniz gücü hakimiyeti ile - ki bu da Alfred T. Mahan''ın "Deniz Hakimiyet Doktrini"dir - zaptu rapt altına alınması mümkün olmayan, dünyanın en büyük karasıdır; 2: Bunun için de, Bush''un yaptıkları doğrudur; aynen devam edilmelidir; 3: Bunun yanında, Demokrasi, büyük stratejiler için elverişli bir metod değildir; milletleri ve devletleri rehavete sevk eder, bu sebeple büyük stratejik gayeler için kısmen veya tamamen terkedilebilir.

İşte, bir köşe yazısı hacmine sığdırmaya çalışarak anlatmaya gayret edebildiğim kadarıyla, Amerika''nın stratejisinin teorisi kısaca bu olmaktadır. Haklı veya haksız; ama öyle görünüyor ki, dünyanın hakimi olmak için şart. Lakin bu da başkabir soruyu,bir öncekş yazımızda değindiğimiz şu konuya getiriyor bizleri: Gücü bu kadarına yetebilecek mi? 

Her vakit kraldan daha fazla kralcılar bulunur; bu husus, her cemiyette olduğu gibi bütün milletlerarası münasebetlerde ve siyasette de böyledir: Emperyal güçlerin kulları, çok kereler bizzat emperyallerin kendilerinden daha da fazla o güce hayran ve hizmetkar olurlar.

Böyle bir vazıyeti biz de uzun zamandır yaşamaktayız: Nasıl ki Ermenilerden daha hızlı Ermeniciler, Kürtlerden daha ileri Kürtçüler, Avrupalılardan daha hızlı ve daha fanatik Avrupacılar varsa, Amerikalılardan daha eşedd Amerikancılar da var karşımızda; tıpkı, bundan önce sözünü ettiğimiz üzere, "Amerika böyle istiyor" diye Türkiye''nin Amerikan lejyoneri ve tetikçisi olarak Irak harbine girmesini teşvik eden köşe yazarları gibi. 

Bütün bu koronun haykıra haykıra dillendirdiği nakarat da hemen hemen aynı: "Amerika ''He Man''dir, Arz''ın efendisidir, her şeye kaadirdir; O''na mukavemet edilemez, karşısına geçersek bizi de ezer, yanında durur ve arz-ı ubÃ»diyette kusur etmezsek, uluvvü cenab efendimizin artıklarından bize de birşeyler düşer". 


... devam edeceğiz

----------


## axuliuma

Amerika''nın Stratejisi ve Gücü: II


Amerika''nın en büyük güç olduğu iddiası içi boş bir iddia değil elbette; ancak, gücünün büyüklüğü bizzat kendilerini olduğu kadar muhtemelen onalrdna daha fazla olarak yandaşları ve beslemeleri tarafından aşırı derecede abartılıp bir efsaneye dönüştürülmek sÃ»retiyle bütün milli mukavemetlerin psikolojik harekat ile önü kesilmek istenmektedir.

Esasen, bundan önce yine bu sütünlarda kaleme aldığımız bir yazımızda da kısaca temas etmiş olduğumuz üzere ["Efsane", Yeni üağ., 16.01.2004], tarihte birçok örneğinde görülmüş olduğu gibi, büyük güçler hakkında oluşan / oluşturulan efsaneler onların gerçek gücünün üstünde bir te''sir yaratmasına ve karşı konulamazlık seviyesine yüksel(til)mesine sebebiyet vermektedir. 

şimdi benzer bir husus, günümüzün en büyük gücü olan Amerika için de geçerlidir: Amerika, olduğundan daha fazla büyütülmekte, aşırı dercede mübalağalandırılarak bir efsaneye dönüştürülmektedir - tabiatiyle bunda kasıtlı propagandanın ve aydın kisveli besleme ajanların rolünü de her zaman ve hem de çok büyük bir ciddiyetle i nazar-ı itibare almakta fayda vardır. Halbuki vazıyet hiç de böyle değil; her güç gibi onunkinin de bir sınırı var, olmalı da. 

Bu konuda bugüne kadar yazılıp çizlinlerin bir listesi dahi bir bibliyografya teşkil edecek bir hacme ulaşmış bulunuyor. Bundan önce Jean Gimpel''in, Amerika''nın zirveden inişinin başlangıcını 1971 olarak tarihlendirdiğinden söz etmiştik; benzer bir şekilde, H. J. Morgenthau da, 1977''de, Amerika''nın zevalinin başlangıcını, Viyetnam Harbi''nin bitim tarihi (1975) olarak ileri sürmüştür.[1] Hiç de yabana atılır gibi değil; Amerika''nın hala en büyük oluşu aldatmamzlı: Nasıl ki Osmanlı''nın yenilmezliği efsanesi 1571''de İnebahtı''da sona ermiş olmasına rağmen ağır gölgesnin kabusu 1683''e dek daha en az yüzoniki yl Avrupa''nın üzerinden kalkmadı ve 1769 Harbi''ne kadar da "bir numaralı güç" olma hübviyetin muhafaza ettiyse, benzer şekilde, tersinden bir okuma ile, Amerika kabÃ»sunun devam ediyor olması da anılan tarihte inişe geçmiş olduğu iddiasını çürtümeye yeterli değildir.

Bu konuda, yakın zamanda yayınlananlar arasında en büyük yankıyı uyandıranların başında gelenlerden birisinin Charles'' Kupchan''ın "Amerikan üağının Sonu" (The End of American Era) isimli eseri olduğunu söylemiştik; ancak, Amerika''nın yıldızının yirmibirinci yüzyılda söneceğini iddia ettiği bu kitabında, Kupchan, yakın bir zamandan ziyade daha uzak sayılabilecek bir dönemi işaret etmektedir.

üünkü O''na göre, Amerika''nın asıl olarak çöküşü, ileride en büyük rakibi olacak olan Avrupa Birliği''nin elinden gelecektir.

Burada kısaca da olsa belirtmekte fayda vardır ki, Kupchan bu konu üzerinde ısrarla durmakta olup, aynı yıl yayınladığı bir makalesinde de müteakip medeniyetler çatışmasının Batı ve Batı Dışı (West and Rest) arasında değil, ABD ile AB arasında olacağını ileri sürmektedir[2]. Ancak, 2003''de yayınlanan bir yazısında "Amerikalıların mevcut hakimiyetinin daha ne kadar süreceğini kestirebilmek imkansız. Kesinlikle emin olabileceğimiz bir şey varsa, diğer bütün imparatorluklar gibi, onun da tarihsel olarak geçici bir olgu haline geleceğidir.

Bir insan ömrü zarfında, bütün sömürgeci imparatorlukların sonlandığına, Hitler''in sözde "Bin yıllık Alman İmparatorluğu"nun oniki yıl sürdüğüne,ve Sovyetler Birliği''nin dünya devrimi düşünün sonuna tanık olduk./..." dedikten sonra, devamında, Amerika''nın asıl olarak iç sebeplerle çökebeliceğini ekleyen Eric Hobsbawm[3], bir yıl sonra, Bir Hint gazetesindeki bir mülakatında daha net konuşmakta ve Irak Harbi''nin dönüm noktası olacağını belirtmektedir[4]. 


Habsbawn''ın bu lafzları bir temenninin dışa vurulması olmasa gerek; Irak ve havzası, Amerikan tarihinde bir dönüm noktası olabilir. Olmalıdır da; aksi halde, zincirlerini kırmış bir boğaya dönecek olan Amerika''nın durdurulabilmesi için, insanlığın çok daha büyük kayıpları göze alması gerekecektir. 

[1] Morgenthau, Hans J., "The Pathology of American Power"., International Security., Vol. 1, No. 3., Winter, 1977., pp.3-20; [2] Charles A. Kupchan., "The End of the West"., The Atlantic Monthly., November 2002; Volume 290, No. 4; pp.42-44; [3] Eric Hobsbawm., "ABD İmparatorluğu Nereye Gidiyor?"., üev.. Cenk Taşbaşlı., Le Monde Diplomatique Türkiye., Sayı: 15., 15.06-15.07.2005, s.15; [4]. "Interview with Erich Hobsbawm: The Are Limits to American Power"., The Hindu., 19.12.2004

----------


## axuliuma

Amerika''nın Stratejisi ve Gücü: III: Ya Devlet Başa, Ya Kızgın Leşe"


Bundan önceki ilk iki yazıda serdettiğim kanaatimi bir kerre daha ve vurgu ile tekrar ediyorum: Amerika, dünyanın bu bölgesinde ölümüne bir zar atmıştır; bir anlamda "ya devlet başa, ya kuzgun leşe" kabilinden, geriye dönülmesi çok yüksek oranda risk taşıyan bir oyundur bu: Başarısız bir dönüş, bir önceki yazımın sonunda da söylediğim gibi, Irak ve havzasının, Amerikan tarihinde bir dönüm noktasına, "Amerikan üağı"nın Sonu''nun başlangıcına sebep olabilir, o sebeple ne bahasına olursa olsun bu oyunu nihayetine kadar götürmek ve kazanmak mecbÃ»riyeti altındadır; gidebildiği, götürebildiği kadarıyla. Evet: Amerka şu anda bu şekilde bir psikolojik baskı altında bulunmaktadır. 

Irak ve "havzası", yazi bizim coğrafyamız - gerçek anlamıyla "bizim", yani Osmanlı''nın coğrafyası - bu tarihi rolün altından muvaffakıyyetle kalkmalı, yani, bundan takriben ikibuçuk yıl kadar mukaddem, Irak''ın işgalinden altı ay sonra yazdığım gibi, "İnsanlığın Selameti İçin Amerika Irak''ta Boğulmalıdır" [Yeni üağ., 06.09.2003]; aksi halde, yine tekrar ediyorum, zincirlerini kırmış bir boğaya dönecek olan Amerika''nın durdurulabilmesi için, en başta bu bölge ve bittabii Biz - olmak üzere, insanlığın çok daha büyük kayıpları göze alması gerekecektir. üünkü Afganistan - İran - Irak - Körfez - Suriye hattı ile Asya''nın kalbinden bir yandan Hind Denizi''ne, diğer yandan Akdeniz''e kadar olan güzergahı avuçlarının içine alan Amerika''yı, uzun vadede, aşırı yayılmanın doğuracağı ağır problemlerden doğabilecek iç bunalımlar dışında, durdurmak daha da güçleşecektir. 

Bu noktada, Amerika''nın 2002''de ilan ettiği "(Yeni) Milli Güvenlik Stratejisi"nin üç temel unsuruna bir göz atalım[1]:

1.ünleyici Müdahale: ABD, terör tehditlerini, bölgesel çatışmala*rı ve silahlanmanın yayılmasını önlemek amacıyla diplomasi, kanun yaptırımı, silah denetimi ve ihracat kontrolü gibi stratejileri aktif bir şekilde kullanmayı planlamaktadır.

2.ünceden Müdahale: Terör tehlikelerine ve saldırgan olabilecek "haydut devletlere" karşı önceden güç kullanma anlamına gelen bu kavram, Bush Doktrininin temel taşıdır. Buna göre, ancak acil durum*larda askeri güç kullanma anlayışı artık geçerliliğini yitirmiştir. Yeni doktrin, ABD''nin, düşmanın amaçları, hedefi ve zamanlaması net ol*masa bile, tehlikelere karşı kendini korumasını savunmaktadır.

3.Savunma: Bush Yönetimi, aynı zamanda, savunma ve potansiyel düşmanları caydırma politikalarını da benimsemiştir. Bu anlayışa göre ABD, hiç bir ülkenin kendisine meydan okuyamayacağı hir aske*ri güce sahip olmalıdır. Bu doğrultuda ABD, füze savunma sistemi ile savunma kapasitelerini artırarak hem kendisini hem de müttefikleri*ni daha iyi koruyabilecek hale gelecektir.

Bu üç maddenin anlaşılabilir tercümesi ise şöyle: Amerika, kimi savaş ile yola getirmek isiyorsa, ona - terörist devlet, haydut devlet gibi - bir kulp takıp "önleyici müdahale"de bulunmak üzere, savaş açmak hakkını kendisinde görmekte ve uygun fırsat bulduğunda da uygulamaktadır. Bu doktrinin Amerikan parlamentosundaki müzakeleri esnasında bir konuşma yapan Demokrat Parti Senato üyesi Edward M. Kennedy''nin 7 Ekim 2002 tarihinde Senato''da ifade ettiği gibi, "herkesin reddetmesi gereken bir 21.yüzyıl emperyalizmi" örneği olan Bush Yönetimi''nin doktrini[2] şimdi hedef seçilen İran''a yönelmiş bulunuyor. Tabiatiyle, bugün İran, yarın Suriye, öbür gün... 

Ancak, madalyonun diğer yüzü de şöyle ki, Amerika, bütün gövde gösterilerine rağmen, gücünün ve imkanlarının sınırlarına yaklaştığını işaret eden bir noktada bulunuyor ve bu da iki kısma taksim edilebilir. Bunlardan birisi, içte, kendi kamuoyundaki heyecan ve destek yetersizliği: Irak harbinden daha çaplı olacağı aşikar olan yeni bir harp için kamuoyu yeterince hazır değil ve Bush''un da, 2006 sonunda başkanlığının son döneminin yarısı dolacağından bu sene olmazsa, seneye daha da büyük zorluklarla karşılaşılması demektir; onun için de aculluık şart olmaktadır. İkincisi ise dışta: Saddam harbinde aldatıldığını farkeden ve Bush yönetiminin asıl maksadını ve manasını sezinleyen milletlerarası toplumun desteği, en düşük seviyesinde görünüyor. Bunlar iyi gelişmeler; kötü olan da şu ki, Irak''ta baş gösteren iç harp eğilimi direnişi dejenere etmeye başlamış bulunuyor; ayrıca başka bir kötü de, bölge ülkeleri arasında bir diyalogun ve bir müşterek politikanın mevcut olmaması ve dahası, olması gerektiğinin düşünüldüğüne ve düşünülse bile bunu omuzlayıp götürevek bir iradenin mevcÃ»diyetine dair bir emarenin de olmaması.

Hasılı vazıyet henüz berrak değil; Amerika için de bölge ülkeleri için de, "Ya Devlet Başa, Ya Kuzgun Leşe".

[1] Woodrow Wilson Düşünce Kuruluşu Direktörü; eski Kongre üyesi ve Temsilciler Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komisyonu Başkanı Lee Hamilton., "Bush Doktrini Nedir?., İktisat İşletme ve Finans., Yıl: 18, Sayı: 204, 2003 Mart., s.9.Milli Güvenlik Stratejisi''nin tam metni için, bkz.: "The National Security Strategy of the United States of America, September 2002., The White House, Washington"., URL: [http://www.whitehouse.gov/nsc/nss.pdf]. [2] "Bush''un ünceden Müdahale Doktrini., üev.: Aslı Gürkan., İktisat İşletme ve Finans.,aynı sayı., s.8

----------

